# Grunty/groany baby in the small hours!



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi  
I wondered what you thought was the source of our 9w baby's nighttime grunting and groaning! 

He usually has a bath at 10pm then bottle of around 4oz and bed. Although he naps between 9-10pm he usually settles after his feed for a sleep with not too much grunting etc. He then has a feed beteween 3-4 (we have blood sugar issues with his hyperinsulinism and are not able to stretch this any further, anthough he is usually awake making noises anyway). He has around 4oz again if he is not too sleepy and then the fun begins. 

Sometimes I can settle him and he drops off for another hour but then from 5am onwards we have continual grunting and groaning, his eyes are shut and he is definitely not properly awake. I have tried winding but more often than not there arent any burps, ive tried feeding him but generally he is not fussed about having more milk, we have a cuddle then its a battle of trying to get him back to sleep again. Eventualy at 6-6.30am I give in and let him lie on top of me. He immediately drops off with not a grunt or groan to be heard!!

Sorry for the ramble, I wondered what you thought was going on? He takes Colief with his milk and wind doesnt seem to be so much of a problem these days. Does our routine of 10m bath and bottle seem to late to you? He doesnt have very long sleeps during the day, a few power naps here and there after his feeds, probably not for longer than an hour or so.

Thanks for your advice 
Helen


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Helen

As he adjusts his feeding times and amounts you will find that his bath time becomes earlier.

I think he may be protesting that he wants to be with you!!

I know its easier having him in bed with you, but in the long run you maybe making it worse as when he wakes in the night he will expect to come into bed with you.  

These babys are very cute and very clever!

It may also be a little bit of wind. It may also be when he isnt asleep or awake and just makes these noises!

Try not getting him up at 5am..just leave him in his bed and see what happens.

Jxx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks Jeanette. I tried my best to ignore the grunting last night... we ended up with a screeming baby and a frazzled mother!! I am going to persevere though.

Thanks for your advice, Hope you have a lovley holiday.


Helen


----------

